# Wie laut sind 29 db?



## Tubejuggler (11. Oktober 2004)

Ich finde eine Wasserkühlung ziemlich interessant, allerdings hat sie 29db Lautstärke. http://shop.norskit.de/shop/pi/10947.htm

Kann man an diese Kühlung auch noch einen GPU Kühler anschließen?

THX


----------



## Freaky22 (11. Oktober 2004)

Tubejuggler am 11.10.2004 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde eine Wasserkühlung ziemlich interessant, allerdings hat sie 29db Lautstärke. http://shop.norskit.de/shop/pi/10947.htm
> 
> Kann man an diese Kühlung auch noch einen GPU Kühler anschließen?
> 
> THX


Also du kannst da schon noch was zwischen klemmen nur weiss ich nich ob der radi das verkraftet. 29 db sind fuer ne wakue definitiv zuviel.. denke ma liegt daran das der Radi so klein ist.. such dir lieber eine mit nem groesseren


----------



## Herr-Sengele (11. Oktober 2004)

Tubejuggler am 11.10.2004 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde eine Wasserkühlung ziemlich interessant, allerdings hat sie 29db Lautstärke. http://shop.norskit.de/shop/pi/10947.htm
> 
> Kann man an diese Kühlung auch noch einen GPU Kühler anschließen?
> 
> THX



Wenn dus ertragen kannst dich selbst atmen zu hören sollte auch die Wakü Ok sein...
http://www.pcsilent.de/de/tipps/lautstaerke.asp

gruß,


btw.: Dr. google hilft gern und umsonst...


----------

